# When can you wear fleece?



## LdSHHDR (12 Jan 2016)

Hey I've been wearing my fleece every winter for the last 3 years without an issue. My "new" supervisor told me today that it’s not allowed. I currently work as a QM IC supporting the enemy force. I am working on my computer for 5min then outside for 10-30 then back in, helping enemy force set the mil-sim or fix the air rifles we use. We are allowed to wear the floppy hat while on base (as we are considered a field unit), wouldn’t that also implies that we are also allowed the fleece? I've been looking into A-DH-265-000-AG-001 and QR&Os: Volume I - Chapter 17 Dress And Appearance but I can't find anything regarding fleece.

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2016)

This may help,

CANFORGEN regarding fleece kit  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1088.25.html


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2016)

Check out your Unit Standing Orders.  Has there been any mention on 'Orders of Dress' in them from your CO and RSM?  

You may ask your 'new' supervisor if they will accept responsibility for you catching a serious Cold or Pneumonia....... >


----------



## CountDC (15 Jan 2016)

or you could throw a shirt on over it.

We received direction from either bde or div that the fleece was not allowed to be worn as outerwear while in garrison.  Of course as any true navy person would I didn't really pay much attention to who it was from or the total message as I don't wear army kit unless in the field anyways.


----------

